# nykyaikaa edustavan sovelluksen rinnalla



## Gavril

Hyvää iltapäivää,

I'm not sure what _rinnalla _means in this context:



> Hittituote siivitti sitkeän konkarin taistelua tuottamalla keskustan  kassaan jopa 400 000 euroa, kattaen puolet ensimmäisen kierroksen  kampanjabudjetista. Muki oli omissa korkeuksissaan nykyaikaa edustavan  iPhone-sovelluksen rinnalla.



"The tough battle of veterans received momentum from a hit product that brought in an amazing €400,000 for Keskusta, covering half of the campaign budget for the first round. This mug was [accompanied by?] a state-of-the-art iPhone app at the height of its popularity."

I'm also not quite sure about _nykyaikaa edustava_ -- does it mean that the iPhone app was advanced, or that the app was "modern" in comparison to the more "old-fashioned" mug?

Kiitos, toivottavasti tyydytte vaalin tuloksiin (meidän yhdysvaltalaisten on vielä selvittävä yhdeksästä kuukaudesta!)


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> "The battle of the tough veteran was sidelined by a hit product that brought in an amazing €400,000 for Keskusta, covering half of the campaign budget for the first round. This mug was at the same height of popularity with the state-of-the-art iPhone app."
> 
> I'm also not quite sure about _nykyaikaa edustava_ -- does it mean that the iPhone app was advanced, or that the app was "modern" in comparison to the more "old-fashioned" mug?


I have no idea if there's any connection between iPhone and the Väyrynen mug, probably not. Once again, the writer hasn't really thought what s/he is writing and how the readers would understand the text.

Sure we are satisfied, except my wife. Before voting I told her that I'll move out of Finland if that gay wins. After the final results my wife (who had voted for Niinistö, of course) said: "What a pity, I'd love to move to Thailand with you!"

(In the US you have twelve month campaigns every four years. We have usually four month campaigns every six years. I do feel pity for you.)


----------



## Gavril

Just before you posted your response, I corrected some translation mistakes in my first post:



> "The battle of the tough veteran was sidelined by received momentum from a hit product that brought in an amazing €400,000 for  Keskusta, covering half of the campaign budget for the first round. This  mug was at the same height of popularity with the state-of-the-art iPhone app."


----------



## Hakro

It's wonderful to see that your Finnish is nearly perfect. Unfortunately, my English is far away...


----------

